# Help Ph



## cruppie (May 6, 2010)

I am just starting with my 30 gallon fish tank i got it all set up and its ready to go but my ph is at 7.8 and ive tried to use all the chemicals to lower it but i cant get it to go down. So its delayed me by some time to get a rbp. Help!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Just leave the chemicals out of your tank... keeping a stable PH is much better than dumping chemicals in your tank to acheive an optimal PH. 7.8 isn't bad at all, so if that's what the PH is out of the tap, then I would just keep the tank at 7.8. Do some water changes to get rid of those chemicals in your tank and then wait for the tank to cycle and you should be good to go.


----------



## cruppie (May 6, 2010)

Ok thanks


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

make sure you dont have anything that increases the PH in your tank...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If the pH is the same coming out of your tap don't mess with it. If the tap water is much less than you have either decor or gravel causing the spike.


----------

